# The Appointment



## morgans-mummy (Apr 23, 2010)

well guys 
i went to leeds and theres only one word to describe my appointment and that is EXCELLENT!!!! 
they have tested morgan for the coliac disease (wheat allergy) as they said somthing so simple as this could be causing morgan all the hypos etc aftr spending around 2hours with th doctor , diabetic team and dietician i hav decided i want morgans full time care to be with leeds which they have agreed is fine
they said the only problem with her having the pump fitted is that it wont be fitted until summer time but i said i am not in a rush to get her on th pump but i am in a rush to sort her sugar levels out - overall the appointment wnt really well and i think we have found our match!!!!

so heres to morgan getting her levels sorted!!!     finally feel like someone understands me and that i am not making it up!!!

*A BIG THANK YOU TO ALL YOU GUYS WHO HAVE HELPED ME!!! *​


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2010)

That's fantastic news! So pleased you are getting excellent care that you are confident in - and with a pump in the pipeline too! Brilliant!


----------



## rachelha (Apr 23, 2010)

That's great, good to hear of someone getting the care & support they need.


----------



## morgans-mummy (Apr 23, 2010)

i just feel alot better knowing that someone believes me that morgan has not been well and that her bloods are well out of control 
they just really took the time to sit and listen to me & i left feeling really good!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2010)

morgans-mummy said:


> i just feel alot better knowing that someone believes me that morgan has not been well and that her bloods are well out of control
> they just really took the time to sit and listen to me & i left feeling really good!



That's what it takes - if only all the healthcare professionals we encounter could be similarly skilled in the art of communication. My DSNs are like that, as is my GP - I never feel rushed, not am I made to feel stupid or inferior in any way, just listened to carefully and given clear, intelligent responses.

Not too much to ask for, surely?


----------



## morgans-mummy (Apr 23, 2010)

i know well you would think not wouldn't you!!! I mean at the end of the day its there job so you ould think that they would have time for worrying parents!!!!!


----------



## bev (Apr 23, 2010)

I had a feeling you would love it at Leeds - I know lots of people who go there and speak very highly of it. Glad your getting somewhere and that Morgan will be on a pump soon.Bev


----------



## Kei (Apr 24, 2010)

That's all fantastic news.  Glad to see a positive post.


----------



## Gemma444 (Apr 24, 2010)

hya morgans mum

Im so glad that the appt at Leeds went so much better for you. before long you will have a pump, good luck

x


----------

